# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  [FAQ's OD] How do I deploy or install Macros?

## RobDog888

One way to deploy your Outlook Macros is to copy the VbaProject.OTM file from one system to another. The VbaProject.OTM contains all the VBA code. This will work for 2003 but for 2000 and 2002 you need to open the VBA editor in order to link the Application_ events to fire. Note: It will not merge any previous Macro code on the users system as the file copy process will overwrite it. If the user has Macros already then a manuual copy past of the actual code in the VBA IDE will be necessary to merge the two. Also, Outlook should be closed and not running during the file copy process.

The location of the VbaProject.OTM file is:
_Userprofile_\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\VBAProject.OTM


Another would be to use manually export each .cls, frm, .bas file and copy them over and do a Import for each one, but its allot of work if you have allot to do.

Finally, there is the Office Profile Wizard.


Note: The best method for distributing Outlook Macro code is to create an Outlook COM Add-In instead.

 :Smilie:

----------

